# engine bogging



## scy-co (Jul 3, 2010)

trying to get 400 running starts fine ,confused:confusedidles a little rough, bogs on take off. can use all the help i can get. thanks


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Check the vacuum and mechanical advance to make sure they are working properly, set timing and check or change the fuel filter.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

scy-co said:


> trying to get 400 running starts fine ,confused:confusedidles a little rough, bogs on take off.* can use all the help i can get.* thanks


As could we, with more info. From what you just said, it could be anything. Have you done anything to the motor like tune up or adjusted the timing and/or valves before posting for help?


----------



## scy-co (Jul 3, 2010)

thanks what should the timing be set at, and on a 750 edelbrock carb how many turns for air and gas valves. thanks


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Learn to use the forum's search functions, many of your questions have been answered before.
http://www.gtoforum.com/f50/gto-tuning-setup-tips-13052/


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

scy-co said:


> thanks what should the timing be set at, and on a 750 edelbrock carb how many turns for air and gas valves. thanks


On the metering block they are both fuel idle needles, not like a 2 stroke. Turn the screws in til it stumbles, then back them out 1.5 turns, keep doing it after resetting idle speed to 900. This should get you a good tune. Set timing at 6 BTDC with vacuum advance disconnected. If you turn the idle mixture screws all the way in and the idle doesn't change then you may have a blown power valve, or the idle plates may be open too far.


----------



## scy-co (Jul 3, 2010)

thank you will do!


----------

